# What should I use to repair this paint damage?



## Jenuary (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello,

I've just bought a '60 plate Fiesta, and now realise it's got some paint damage on the bonnet. The previous owner has obviously tried and failed to repair it, looks like nail varnish! I want to have a try myself but am a bit overwhelmed by the number of products out there. 

The damage is about the same surface area as a 2p coin but with a different shape, it looks like decolouration. It's the hot magenta pearlescent paint, code M9. My understanding is that Ford don't produce an approved kit for this colour but please correct me if I'm wrong. I've been looking at cartouchuppaints.co.uk and Chipex, but not sure if they're right for this type of damage. A picture is attached, it's not great as the car is right in the sun at the moment but I can try for a better one later if needed. What do you guys think is the best product to repair it? 

Thanks!!

Jen


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

think i would leave it ...no touch in will look any better


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

The reason the previous owner may of used nail varnish, is because its a three stage perl colour. And you may struggle to find any touch up for it. Only people I would suggest trying are paints4u. Failing that you may have to learn to live with it as it is or have the bonnet painted, bearing in mind if its painted there's a chance the wings may need to be blended. :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> The reason the previous owner may of used nail varnish, is because its a three stage perl colour.


Andy - it's not a three stage in my system :thumb: but it is a low hiding colour  (IE it takes many coats to achieve correct depth of colour)

OP - I suspect the touch in hasn't been done DIY but rather that a pro has had a go at it as it appears quite a good touch in on such a large piece of damage - especially on a bonnet - and even more especially given that the colour is a problematic one (no matter what scheme you may use!)

Rest assured that if there was a 'cheap, quick, easy & invisible' solution to fixing this type of damage then those of us in the trade would be using it - and sprayshops up and down the country would be closing their doors 

I'm afraid the only way to really improve it will be with a respray.

I'm sorry - I'm sure that's not what you wanted to hear!


----------



## Jenuary (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah, we did consider a respray but cost is prohibitive at this point. Would we have any joy with the aerosols which can be bought to "match" or is this no better than a paintbrush? I shall definitely try and get a better photo when the rain stops. Will concede that in the picture I've posted it looks like a good repair, but unfortunately that is not the case! I have got the number of a reasonable bodyshop and can go to him if need be  Thank you all for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't attempt to aerosol it . Ford sell panels prepainted in some cases its cheaper . I fitted a prepainted bumper to one in your colour as it was cheaper than a new bumper and repaint .


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

maybe you could fill the defect with paint and wetsand it back and polish up? cant say ive tried that and doubt it would work tbh but might be worth a try before replacing the panel, as at worst youll only end up replacing anyway.

like i say doubt it will come out right but you never know it might be a good experiment before spending 100's for a new panel


----------

